# Midlands Polishing Classes (Autobrite Hq)



## caledonia

*Autobrite & Defined Details, Bespoke Carcare meet & polishing class.*

I have been asked by Mark of Autobrite Direct to post up an up and coming detailing meet held at their premises on Saturday the 30th of July @ 10AM. This is open to everyone that wishes to attend.

Lots of new and well established products to try on the day with expert advice give as always.

This meet is going to be set up as a working meet where 2 doner cars will be offered up for members to work on and display their skills. Mark will be supplying a few of their own branded product on the day. But if there is any other products that the teams would like to apply. It would be advisable to bring them along on the day. Also if they choose to machine polish any of the cars. Pads and polish would have to be catered for by the team members. Although there will be a prize offered up at the end of the day, for the most transformed car. (Will leave that to Mark  







). We are hoping for a good fun filled day of friendly rivalry and detailing. All people will be divided up into teams on the day and they can choose a team leader if they wish. Going by the right get up and go attitude shown at the polishing classes held in the Midlands. We hope this will meet everyone's expectations.

Both Dave Kg, Lee of Bespoke Carcare and myself will be in attendance as well as Mark from Autobrite to give out advice if required.
Details below.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224062
And to show an interest in the fun detailing meet.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222887


*In conjunction with the Saturdays event Defined Details and Bespoke Carcare in conjunction with Autobrite Direct will hold a beginners machine polish class on Sunday the 31sh July @ 10AM.*

This will follow the same beginners format as previous classes held in the Midlands, at Autobrite HQ. Due to the popularity of these classes in the past and the size of the reserve list. We would ask members that wish to attend this date to post up an interest to get their names added to the list.

But unfortunately due again to sudden call off in the past and considering that other members lost out even thou they were in reserve. We have had no choice but to ask for the payment £65 to be paid in full 5 days prior to this date. If payment is not received within the allocated time your space may be offered up to people on the reserved list. A PM will be sent to all interested parties so again please make sure you can send and receive PMs through the forum. 

If you find yourself having to pull out of the above day. Then dependant on circumstance and time prior to the event a refund may be given. But it is at the discretion of all concerned. 

The following exert taken from previous classes.
 

Following popular request, we are delighted to announce that this year we will be teaming up with Mark at Autobrite Direct again to offer our Machine Polishing classes in the Midlands! The classes will take place at Autobrite's unit in Newcastle-Under-Lyme, full directions to which would be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up. We are really excited to be able to offer classes in conjunction with Autobrite who will be on hand throughout the days as well to offer advice on products you may be interested in.  

The classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below  

The classes this year will cost £65 per head. We realise this is a little more than for our equivalent Scotland days, the difference in price is to account for our additional expenses for running the classes. We hope that folks will understand this Payment can be made on the day by cash.

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 10 as we have a bit more space in the Autobrite unit and it will divide you neatly into teams of 2 for part of our plans . You can choose from the following classes:

 
__________________________________________________ ______
*Dave Kg will be on hand for this class and knowing Dave as I do will be offering up information and carrying out informative demos also. But due to his teacher training starting in August. He cannot commit to any future classes at the moment in time, or at least until he receives his new time table.*

Sunday the 31st of July. Beginners class Both Da & Rotary.
1. Andy from Sandy
2.  Foolish Boy
3.  Ryand
4.  
5.  
6.  
7.  
8.  
9.  
10.  

Reserve list.
1. 
2.  2 places reserved
3.

RED Payment still due
Blue Paid in Full
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _____________

*Machine Polishing Beginners Class*

*Building on the success of these classes over the last 3 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2009. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.*









This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce finishes like these, achieved by a class in 2009!:































The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & possibly the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest! Some changes have been made over the 2009 classes but if you have already attended either a DA or rotary day in 2009 a lot of the Beginners class will be a repeat, so consider the advanced one instead!

The outline of the day:

_1 - Paintwork Correction: Introduction_

A introduction to paintwork correction in theory. This part of the class will be a talk about paint systems, and what kind of defects you may come across and how they can be corrected. It is the introduction to the day to give you a basic understanding of what is going on when you pick up a polisher! We will talk about how different polishes break down and what the general ideas of machine polishing are.

_2 - Machine Control_




















 
Before looking at paint correction in practice the first practical part of the day focussed on handling a machine polisher. This is very important to getting you used to handling the polisher (DA and rotary) on a typical car - and that includes the more difficult panels as well! Demonstrations of how to comfortably hold and control and machine polisher and plenty of opportunity to practice and get used to the machines will be given.

_3 - Working a Polish_















































Once happy with controlling the machine polisher, this part of the day looks at the working techniques for polishes - how big an area to work, how long to work for, pressures, movement paces and how they all affect the working of a typical polish. The basics will be covered at this stage to give you a solid grounding in how polishes work and how to get the best from them.

_4 - Paint Assessment_


















On this part of the day we will look at how to assess the condition of the paintwork on a car. The paint defects discussed at the start of the day will be seen (and created!) in practice! We will look at using different lighting to see different types of defect. Having assessed the paint condition we will then look at how to assess the paint thickness and how to get the best from a paint thickness gauge. 

5 - Choosing Pads & Polishes


















Confident with the machine polisher. Confident with how to assess the paintwork condition. Now its time to choose what pads and polish will work best. Here we look at how we choose the best polish and pad combination for achieving the results we're after. We also look at how to measure paint removal rates, what level of correction is deemed safer and what happens when we go too far!

_5 - Paint Correction_




































Down to the nitty gritty! Having chosen a pad and polish combination that works and looked at how to get to that combo, we now spend some time practising the techniques and achieving paint correction. Focus on different areas of a car to get further practice in machine control and working typical polishes.

_6 - Refining & Final Assessment_


































On this part of the day we look at techniques that are used to get the best out of the finish once the correction has taken place and how to assess the quality of the work. Refining and burnishng techniques with finishing polishes will be covered. We'll also look at the importance of the IPA wipedown, and how to use lights to really highlight the quality of a finish (and how certain lights can mask defects such as holograms).

_7 - Severe Correction_










Here we look at an introduction to more advanced techniques that can be used for correction of more severe marks - looking at the Slow Cutting technique by DA, aggressive compounding by rotary, and wet sanding. This is just an introduction to the techniques and is designed as a precursor to the Advanced Class which covers the techniques in more detail. 

_8 - Filling & Cleansing_










Its not all about correction with abrasive polishes! Sometimes you just want to cleanse the paintwork, sometimes its not possible to use an abrasive polish because of thin paint. Here we look at how to get the best out of paint cleansers with your machine polisher and techniques that can be used to achieve correction without using abrasives.

_9 - Paintwork Protection_

We round the training part of the day off with examples of how to protect your hard work. Several products will be available for trial on the day so you can compare for yourself different LSPs and see what differences you see (if any ). We talk about possible machine application of waxes and sealants and the necessary prep-work required before applying your LSP.

_10 - Putting It Into Practice: "Competition"_


















The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day. Gordon and Lee will watch, but not help at this stage - you'll be on your own. 

The competition replaces the open ended workshop part of the day that was part of the 2009 training days. However if you would like to specifically address an issue on your car's paintwork or want to see what polishes will work on your specific car then PM either myself of Gordon and we will arrange a slot at the end of the training day for you to bring your car into the unit and spend a little time trialling products. This will be on a first come first served basis, so if you want in first so you can leave earlier (not that you'd want to leave us, surely! ) then get your request in first!

__________________________________________________ __________________________


----------



## CraigQQ

i would love to make it to the AB meet but the chances of getting a saturday off are between 0-5% :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

Ooooh, yes, a polishing class in the midlands - happy days :buffer: As Gordon says, I hope to be at this one for old time's sake, but following my career change into teaching I wont be able to commit to others... and I'll just be there to lend a hand where needed and enjoy the day :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Excellent!! Back again with the Midlands Polishing Classes!! Looking to be a good one with the kick off our "Fun Detailing Meet".

The Midlands classes are ideal to "Better" your cleaning and polishing skills, meet new people and to have a great day using some great products, learning the techniques having a great day with some great people! Also now we are in our new premises which we have more space for members and better parking too, oh and refreshments too!

Love to see you there!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## mike_J_Smith

Are you planning any more of the beginner classes? I can't do the 31st July, but definitely would be interested in other dates.

Cheers.


----------



## -Simon-

Gutted too far for me.... how about something for the South East contingent?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Sunday the 31st of July. Beginners class Both Da & Rotary.
1. Andy from Sandy
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 

Reserve list.
1. 
2. 
3.


----------



## Stewart H

simon town said:


> Gutted too far for me.... how about something for the South East contingent?


I'd definitely be up for that too.


----------



## [email protected]

Here are some photos from last years classes too. As you can see a superb day of tuition with a great bunch of people. If you are after to better your skills on the Polishing and improve your technique with a Polishing Machine this is a great opportunity to get the best advice from the professionals.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for updating the pictures mark.
Much appreciated.
List has also been updated and Pms to follow with payment details.
Gordon.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Looking a bit thin on the ground at the moment.

I hope this still goes ahead even if less than ten attend.

In all honesty I would be prepared to pay more for the day if I was the only one there.


----------



## Dave KG

Knowing Gordon, this day will go ahead regardless - so even if only one person turns up, the day will go ahead 

I'll be along too, a one-off this year at the midlands as I wont have any time for future classes due to my teaching career but it will be nice to be involved in just one of them for old time's sake  ... I'll be brining the new Meguiars DA correction system and sharing my thoughts and findings with it so far on the day as well, and allowing those in attendance to try it. Also hoping to do other products tests and demonstrations on the day to add to the traditional parts of the day as well :thumb: I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I am very much looking forward to the learning process.

I have one car in particular that is a complete mess.

I will be away next week so I might not have internet access until Saturday 30th. I need to get everything squared away by Sunday 24th.


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for your post and support Andy.
Sorry I have not been around to comment. But I have been extremely busy of late. I have spoken to Dave yesterday at length about this and although he is no longer officially part of Defined details. He is prepared to give up his free time. Much the same as Lee and myself to honour this class. We have always been the same right from the start of these classes regardless of interest or people on them and I can proudly say we have never cancels one thus far. This goes for this class also.
Like most on the forum. We all started a car cleaning enthusiasts. This is was my roots and even today although I now run a detailing company. That has never change in my outlook. I like to give back to the forum as much as I can. I have lost count the number of time I have help out a local member one way or another without considering financial benefits. Now this might be wrong as from a business point of view. But it will never change. This class is no exception.

Look at it from a different prospective.

The lower the turn out the better it is for people on the course, as they gain in a number of ways.
More machine time for the individual. Normally we try and run the class on a 5 to 1 basis as we feel this is the most that can be catered for. As more than this ratio would have a knock on effect on learning, I would never dream of running a class with any more than 6 to 1. As this would only have a detrimental effect on anyone on the class and would not be as beneficial as I personally would like. Time on the machine and essentially just touching on certain aspects of machine polishing and control. Not to mention missing out key features when looking at accessing the paint and removal rates. Pad and polishes and the like. Would all have to rushed. Due to time restraints.
I would personally much prefer if a member left with enough knowledge to safely take away with them and gain from experience of using a machine polisher for a good few hours. Rather than a 5 minute stunt to get the feel of it.

In your case Andy the ratio will be very much better and you will have 3 tutors. So It can only stand you in good favour to carry out any further work you may wish to undertake. We could also offer you a special service and this could be confirmed if you could PM me a contact number. I can discuss this further.

Anyway Look forward to seeing you on the Sunday. But please pm me your number to discuss these options I have for you.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

PM sent.


----------



## Foolish Boy

Only just discovered there's Midlands polishing class happening! I even started a thread a while back inquiring about such a day.

Put me down! Let me know the details and i'll ping over the payment.


----------



## ryand

Are there still spaces for this, Sunday 31 July yes? 

Looking to learn to make the jump from da to rotary so some guidance and trying different machines would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## caledonia

Yes there are still spaces available and thanks for the interest in the classes.
It will probably suit you to a tee, as we always carry a good selection of machine. So you can essentially try before you but. Or test drive it prior.

I am just heading off to my scratcher just now, as I am up early in the morning. But Will up date the list if your are interested tomorrow evening.
Gordon.


----------



## ryand

Thanks Gordon, pencil me and will confirm once I've worked out some options, as its not local for me living in Poole. If you know any good local hotel deals would be good to hear, cheers.


----------



## caledonia

ryand said:


> Thanks Gordon, pencil me and will confirm once I've worked out some options, as its not local for me living in Poole. If you know any good local hotel deals would be good to hear, cheers.


Travel lodge have a deal going just now. £30 per night. Can sleep up to 3. If you know anyone else and more than welcome to join us for a steak on Saturday night if your in the neighbourhood.


----------



## ryand

caledonia said:


> Travel lodge have a deal going just now. £30 per night. Can sleep up to 3. If you know anyone else and more than welcome to join us for a steak on Saturday night if your in the neighbourhood.


Sounds a good idea, which lodge? Cheers


----------



## caledonia

ryand said:


> Sounds a good idea, which lodge? Cheers


Stoke Talke Lodge.

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/info?hotelId=179

Although since Mark has moved it is no longer the closest one. But close enough for the grub later. :lol:


----------



## ryand

caledonia said:


> Travel lodge have a deal going just now. £30 per night. Can sleep up to 3. If you know anyone else and more than welcome to join us for a steak on Saturday night if your in the neighbourhood.


It's up to £65 now, will take a look around later for other options and let you know, cheers.


----------



## ryand

Hi Gordon 

I can confirm I can make this definitely now. Please confirm final details back to me and I look forward to seeing you all on Sunday. 

Cheers 

Ryan.


----------



## caledonia

Final pms have been sent out for the weekend.
See you all then.
Gordon.


----------



## [email protected]

Gordon, sent you a message mate on the Guy (Andy) who is attending on the Sunday.

Mark:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron

I'm up for the Sunday class if its still available?

Can paypal or bring cash on day either way.

Dave


----------



## [email protected]

Sure Dave you are more than welcome. Just pop down and pay on the day if that's ok with you? Im sure Gordon will be along soon to update the thread and send you the relevant pm.

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## UKPonchoMan

Can I come along too? Very keen to learn how to do this properly...given my past experiences!!


----------



## [email protected]

UKPonchoMan said:


> Can I come along too? Very keen to learn how to do this properly...given my past experiences!!


Sure you can mate and many thanks for your interest! If you can make your way to our address on the Sunday and if you can please pay on the day that would be great! Gordon will be along soon and send you a pm.

Once again many thanks!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Guys for those who are attending our polishing classes on the Sunday may i give you our correct address?

Please see below.

Autobrite Direct Car Care Centre
Unit E2 Fenton Trade Park
Dewsbury Road
Fenton
Stoke-On-Trent
Staffordshire
ST4 2TE or ST4 2TB (depending on sat-nav)
01782 848536

Gordon please update the 1st post:thumb:

Many Thanks Mark!:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

Hi

Just Spoke to Gordon he is still working and will get in touch with everyone tomorrow but still spaces available if anyone else would like to join in on what will be a very beneficial and enjoyable day.


----------



## ryand

Thanks all, see you on Sunday!


----------



## banditbarron

autobrite-direct said:


> Sure Dave you are more than welcome. Just pop down and pay on the day if that's ok with you? Im sure Gordon will be along soon to update the thread and send you the relevant pm.
> 
> Regards Mark:thumb:


Cheers Mark.

I'll see if I can dig out my New Kids tapes from back in the day lol. :thumb:

Coming along will also mean I will have visited all of your premises so far lol

Looking forward to it.

See you there

Dave. :thumb:


----------



## ryand

Deposit payment made, (Unique Transaction ID #3E36639707841552N)

What sort of time is it planned to finish or do we just see how we get on?

Thanks.

Ryan


----------



## [email protected]utobrite

Cheers guys!

Will be a great day and well worth it.:thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Deposit paid. See you Sunday.

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #2Y789186YV882881L)


----------



## UKPonchoMan

Thanks to all for a great (and instructive!) day 

Chris


----------



## [email protected]

UKPonchoMan said:


> Thanks to all for a great (and instructive!) day
> 
> Chris


Many Thanks Chris! It was great to meet you today and many thanks for attending our Polishing Classes. I have to say it was a great day with some great people and a friendly atmosphere! We hope you learned enough about the different techniques and all the aspects about the topics covered in the class today.

Many Thanks again and hope to see you soon!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I can only echo what Chris has written.

I had a good day. I even found out how thick the clear coat was on the test car by having a strike through! Oops.


----------



## Dave KG

Really enjoyed the day, nice to be a part of the original Midlands polishing classes that Gordon and I started up at Autobrite last year, and great to see Lee joining to push these classes forward


----------



## ryand

Thanks again all, great day. Traffic home was ok, got in about 9.15.

Have some questions so expect some pm messages guys! 

Cheers 

Ryan


----------



## UKPonchoMan

Andy from Sandy said:


> I can only echo what Chris has written.
> 
> I had a good day. I even found out how thick the clear coat was on the test car by having a strike through! Oops.


Better on that than on the Outlander!! :lol:

Chris


----------



## Andy from Sandy

You got your section spot on and I should of stayed away from the middle where the paint was very thin.

It shows how essential a PTG is for any serious correcting.


----------



## Goodfella36

Was great meeting you all i really enjoyed the day cant beat a good group of people with the same interest and seeing how far people come in just one day with there skills hope to see you all again. 

Lee


----------



## Andy from Sandy

BespokeCarCare said:


> Was great meeting you all i really enjoyed the day cant beat a good group of people with the same interest and seeing how far people come in just one day with there skills hope to see you all again.
> 
> Lee


And you make a very nice cup of tea, thank you. :lol:

The two major benefits to me (apart from someone else making the tea) from the day were:
1. Working on my own I was not using the correct pressure or working the polish properly and
2. With a DA and the right pad and polish you can do alot a damage, i.e. remove alot of paint pretty quickly.

I would certainly recommend the day to anyone starting out.

Gordon, DaveKG and Lee gave us alot of valuable information.


----------



## caledonia

Just wish to take this opportunity in Thanking all the guys that made the day worth while. While these days are very enjoyable it make our live so much easier when the class is full of like minded individuals. Some travelling great distances to learn. You all done very well and hope you can take all that was taught and benifit from it in the future. Glad you all made it home safely and look forward to seeing you all in the future at other detailing venues and meets.

A special thanks goes to my long standing friend Lee. You should be proud young man and look after those shaved legs. :lol:
Gordon.

P.S I will get the write up of the day done soon lads so look out for all your handy work.:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

caledonia said:


> Just wish to take this opportunity in Thanking all the guys that made the day worth while. While these days are very enjoyable it make our live so much easier when the class is full of like minded individuals. Some travelling great distances to learn. You all done very well and hope you can take all that was taught and benifit from it in the future. Glad you all made it home safely and look forward to seeing you all in the future at other detailing venues and meets.
> 
> A special thanks goes to my long standing friend Lee. You should be proud young man and look after those shaved legs. :lol:
> Gordon.
> 
> P.S I will get the write up of the day done soon lads so look out for all your handy work.:thumb:


Wax them regularly Lee you will keep the shine and durability!


----------



## Foolish Boy

I would also like to echo all the comments made so far. One of the best £65 i've spent since I started with all this detailing malarkey. 

I don't think I was too far away with my technique, but the direction received has enabled me to produce the results i've been chasing. I found the tech talk on polish products and pad immensely useful. 

I've spent this evening with a nearly new black metallic Freelander that I marred and restored to former glory using products I haven't used for a while and haven tried before.

Many thanks to all involved.


----------



## adf27

Is this going to happen again this year?? Or is there an equivalent class happening?


----------



## caledonia

adf27 said:


> Is this going to happen again this year?? Or is there an equivalent class happening?


 We are at Shrewsbury this weekend M8. Both beginners and advanced classes being held.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256852
Gordon.


----------

